# [Styles] You Can Now Change The Outlook Of The Forum !



## Neutral Singh (Sep 24, 2004)

Gur Fateh

I am sure some of your must be bored looking at the same style of forum... so we have introduced some variety of styles so that you can change the overall look and feel of the forum.

It's simple... As you go to the bottom of this page. Extreme bottom left, there is a popdown menu, which would enable you to choose different outlooks of the forum from time to time.

Please provide us your valued feedback.

Best Regards
*SPN Team*


----------



## Arvind (Sep 24, 2004)

wow, I like this. 

Thanks admin.


----------



## etinder (Sep 24, 2004)

although good to have choice but i like this defaul


----------



## Goldee (Sep 25, 2004)

*NEW Member*

Hi,

My name is Pam and I am a new member to this site.  Its very interesting and hopefully I will learn alot from it.  I think there sould be more subjects covered.  One of my topics would be why  to cover sikh marriages - why are people so hung up on the caste system etc


----------



## Sikh News Reporter (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: NEW Member*

Welcome Pam, nice to see you around...  

Looking forward to learn a lot from you too. If  you have any topic in mind, choose an appropriate section and create a new thread !!  and share your views,  ideas. 

Enjoy your stay over these forums.

Take Care !!
Best Regards


----------



## etinder (Sep 25, 2004)

welcome pam

nice to have u on board and pls do share ur views with the forum and as said by ideal if any thoughts or issues u have in your mind which u want to be addressed, feel free to start a new thread..
warm welcome to u once again, and we all hope u would enjoy your stay at the forum,we all are here to learn from each other.
Regards


----------

